# My tri colours for the last half year.



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello again  I've been away from the site for some time now, but i wanna show you how my projects is going. Here's my Tri colour's of the last halft year or so.

Doe

















Doe

















Red eyes tri colour Doe

















Doe

















A whole litter

























Longhaired tri colour doe









2 litters

















Astrex tri colour and longhair tri.









dove splash / himi splash

















Buck









Buck









Red eyed buck









Doe









Red tri colour Doe

















Buck









Doe









Doe

















Red eyed splash / himilaya splash









<3 <3


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

You've got some seriously lovely mice there  I've just had a Tri baby pop up in my last litter and I'm thrilled!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks  oooh its so wonderful to to look at them at the first time you kan se spots .. So trilling to see how they look, and latere how they are  I wiah you luck with them, i hope we get to see some pictures of them


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

*Wish


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are doing a fine job, and I love that you have such a wide variety of colors, especially the red tricolor. Yellows and reds are a special challenge because they dilute severely if you don't have the right combo of genes.

The pastel tris and splashed are favorites of mine; I always did love the pink and red eyed ones best! 

Thanks so much for sharing these with us!


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are all gorgeous! I especially love the second to last doe, she's beautiful!


----------



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

moustress said:


> You are doing a fine job, and I love that you have such a wide variety of colors, especially the red tricolor. Yellows and reds are a special challenge because they dilute severely if you don't have the right combo of genes.
> 
> The pastel tris and splashed are favorites of mine; I always did love the pink and red eyed ones best!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing these with us!


Thanks  Yes i was wery trilled to see there was 3 fine red tri colours, and one red splash also. I can see i didnt get them all in this post.  Yes theyre så lovely, i can sit and look at them for hours.  Just wonderful it goes that well.


----------

